# pregnant dog



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

I posted in the classifieds of my lab that is due the 19th etc etc. Anyway, this is her first litter. Being that she is due in little over a week, she sure doesn't show much. She has gained only 3 1/2 lbs. Her nipples are sticking out but that is about it. I have heard that in the last week they really show by gaining some weight, and milk coming in? Do you suppose she just has a small litter or is that true that she'll change more this week?
thanks


----------



## utprizewire (Apr 2, 2006)

Jared,
I would go talk to your vet... If there is problems they will know..
gl
utprizewire


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

I did talk to vet, she said that on the 21st day there is a test to confirm, obviously too late. I told her the small changes and she guessed it was a small litter. Also maybe smaller pups being that both dogs are of average size. Was just wondering if anyone else had this experience and how it turned out. thanks for advice.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

We have x rays done 1 week before the due date. We do that so we have a idea about how many to expect and also to see if any of the pups are going to have trouble(under developed or alot smaller or bigger then the rest). Its a small price to pay to make sure you are ready for the birth and it also may save the mom by knowing how many to expect. Heres a x ray of our last litter, all the pups were in good shape when born and the vet was right on, 13. The pieces of paper are skulls attached to spines.


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

bratlabs,
that's awesome! I live in ne, sd (webster) in a smaller town. They don't have that service at the vet, actually they do, but they take them to the hopital and do it there. that gets a little more spendy.
What do your females look like a week ahead of time? Big weight gain or anything obvious?
thanks


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

With 13 pups she looked huge!!! Her first litter was 11 and she still looked big, but she hasnt had any small litters so theres no quess work that she preg.. They will start getting milk in their nipples a few days before whelping and they will nest pretty hard the week before they whelp, just some stuff to watch for.


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks...appreciate the insight.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

She should gain quite abit of weight in her last week, but if its a small litter it will be less noticeable. A freinds lab had a litter of 5 and you could hardly tell she was preg.. The only way you knew was her **** were sagging. Good luck and post some pup pics. when they are whelped!!


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

will do..should be pretty pups. the sire is a red lab--i think they are pretty. My female is cream with dark facial figures. Hope they are healthy.
it looks as though her **** might be starting to sag a bit. I hope she has a few, i have deposits on two already. I might find myself in a pickle.
thanks again.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm suprised x-rays are taken of puppies? In humans to my knowledge x-rays are contraindicated with pregnancy which is why it is common knowledge to get ultrasounds with pregnancy. I'm no vet and it maybe ok later on with development, but I'd sure question my vet about taking x-rays of puppies.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

My vet knows more then I do about animals obviously so I trust him. It gives me piece of mind knowing that a certain number should be born and if that number isnt born then we have a problem and it may save my female by knowing that. The vet x rays all the breeders litters that I got my female from and there have been 0 abnormalities and she whelps 6 to 8 litters a year. You bring up a valid concern, but IMO the vet knows best.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> and she whelps *6 to 8 litters a year*.


 

maybe I don't know as much about dogs as I think, but I do believe that is an impossible feat.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

oops...I get it now....the *vet* whelps that many a year...not the dog....my bad.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

The *breeder* whelps that many a year from several *differant* females. I just figured out how to do bold, its pretty cool.


----------

